# installing front wheel bearing seal



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Is there some trick to installing the inner front wheel bearing seal?
Seems I read somewhere soaking them in oil a bit?
Thanks as always


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

The old seal up side down and a hammer tapping soundly but not really hard, all around till it is seated. A little at a time is fine.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah....don't **** the seal and go easy. Remember to but the freshly repacked bearing in first!!!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow. I guess I should have said "tilt" or "cant". Some words are censored, here, like the name of a male chicken.....


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Wow. I guess I should have said "tilt" or "cant". Some words are censored, here, like the name of a male chicken.....


Foghorn Leghorn is censored? Who'd a thunk it? 

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I wonder what "butting" the bearing is? I meant _put_ the bearing in!!!! MAN!!!


----------



## jtothefletch (Sep 17, 2010)

I think that putting it in the freezer would be better so it shrinks a bit and then dip it in some light oil if needed.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

the seat is a press in fit and front wheel bearings require no heating or freezing as these are tapered roller bearings and are not a snug fit on the spindle. if they are tight, something is wrong.


----------



## simmons68 (Dec 22, 2009)

*bearings*

You can rent a bearing installation tool from Oreillys, it works very well. I rented one for my front bearings and seals on my 68 gto. Worked perfect. Keep your receipt.


----------

